# Freelancer bietet Step7, IEC6111, PN, PB, IBS



## Oerw (3 August 2008)

Hallo

ich biete Unterstützung eiten im Bereich Step7 und IEC61131 an. Kenntnisse n Profibus, Interbus und Profinet sind vorhanden.

Möglich wäre eine Unterstützung zur Konzeptphase, Erstellen von Codefragmenten etc., Visualisierung . . .

Wohnhaft bin ich in Raum Lippe, zwischen Bielefeld und Hannover
Einfach per PN eine Mail senden.

Gruß
Oerw


----------

